# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El sistema eléctrico ha sido hackeado, por Abel Cedrés

## NoRegistrado

> El término hacker se asocia equivocadamente de manera exclusiva al pirata informático. La definición actual es más amplia. Hackear es explorar y buscar las limitaciones de un código, una máquina o un sistema, descifrarlo y abrirlo. Así que, aunque efectivamente surgió en el ámbito informático, ahora se aplica de forma más extendida a la apertura de cualquier sistema que resulta opaco, encriptado.
> 
> El sistema eléctrico comenzó su transformación con la Ley 54/1997. Fue el primer paso para la liberalización de un sector que tenía que adaptarse a la libre competencia, según la transposición de la Directiva Europea correspondiente. En esta ley se separaban las actividades reguladas por el Gobierno (transporte y distribución), de las que comenzarían a practicarse en régimen de competencia (generación y comercialización de la energía). Desde entonces, diferentes normativas han ido apareciendo con el objetivo de alcanzar el libre mercado en el sector eléctrico y con la intención final de abaratar los precios del recibo de la luz.
> 
> Han pasado 18 años y el resultado ha sido nefasto. La liberalización obligó a las grandes compañías, presentes entonces en el sector, a separar sus actividades. Y así fue. Pero solamente a nivel formal. De facto, hoy en día estas empresas siguen controlando el 80% de la generación y en el 90% de la comercialización. ¿Cómo se puede pensar que existe un mercado libre cuando los mismos actores están en ambos lados de la subasta de precios, con tan altos porcentajes de participación?
> 
> Además, bajo la alfombra, ha aparecido un déficit de tarifa que se ha transformado en una deuda del Estado a las eléctricas, se han producido multas a las compañías por manipulación de precios, el Ministerio de Industria se ha olvidado cobrar los costes de transición (CTC), se han anulado subastas del precio de la tarifa PVPC por indicios de manipulación del mercado y el Gobierno ha decretado cambios normativos que aumentan la parte fija del recibo de la luz. En consecuencia, los consumidores hemos sufrido cuantiosos incrementos de la tarifa eléctrica.
> 
> Mientras tanto, a pesar de la crisis, las compañías no solo mejoran beneficios, sino que las estadísticas revelan que estas empresas españolas están entre las cuatro mas rentables de Europa, solamente superadas por la compañía pública francesa EDF.
> ...


http://www.energynews.es/el-sistema-...r-abel-cedres/

Está claro como el agua del Alto Tajo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

JMTrigos (31-ago-2015),termopar (31-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

Si la energía distribuida se desarrolla en el resto de Europa y aquí se ponen tasas y dificultades para el desarrollo, se limitará que se formen empresas que pongan en practica tanto el montaje como la integración de los componentes. Quedaremos atrás y no solo en el crecimiento del sector, sino también en la disminución de la factura que tanto ha subido. Puesto que entraría competencia en el sector y disminuiría tarifas. Qué pena! Además estoy seguro que el futuro energético provendrá de esta rama energética. Lo positivo es que tarde o temprano se desarrollará aquí también.

----------

NoRegistrado (01-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

> *El autoconsumo y el almacenamiento fotovoltaicos están viviendo una auténtica revolución en Alemania*
> 
> 
> Las instalaciones crecen un 35% en un año y el país cuenta ya con 25.000 sistemas operativos gracias a la caída de los precios, a las ayudas y al creciente deseo de independencia energética
> 
> El número de instalaciones de almacenamiento de energías solar subsidiadas se ha incrementado en más de un 35% en un año en Alemania. La caída de los precios y el deseo de independencia energética están impulsando esta alta demanda.
> 
> En los primeros siete meses de 2015, el banco de desarrollo alemán KfW ha apoyado un 35% más de proyectos de almacenamiento de energía solar que en el mismo periodo en el 2014. Desde que el gobierno federal alemán puso en marcha el programa de apoyo al sistema de almacenamiento de energía fotovoltaica en 2013, se han instalado más de 12.000 sistemas de almacenamiento de fotovoltaica.
> 
> ...


Endesa e iberdrola están en modo pánico con el desarrollo de las baterías que dan soporte a la solar.

http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/el...n-en-alemania/

----------


## NoRegistrado

En modo pánico total.

Se dará cuenta el gobierno actual o el futuro?


saludos. Miguel

----------

